# winter rye as balage



## captaincoot (Jan 30, 2014)

Alright guys and gals. Time to put your massive brain power to work  I have baled winter rye before dry. but never tryed it as a silage bale. Not intentionally anyways  I have fifty acres of it  I have a case rbx 562 baler think thats right been awhile since i've used it. And I'm thinking one of them 3 point spear wrappers would work ok, but not for sure. Now its time for you guys and gals to let me have it  What part of my plan is good if any and what should I reconsider. Maybe all of it  Thanks for helping guys all comments will be greatly appreciated


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Works great. You're in good shape. As long as you don't make full size bales!


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Not sure about the three point spear wrapper, or whether your baler will handle wet rye. What I can tell you is that if you are able to get nice tight bale made and do a good job wrapping it with enough good quality film applied over the entire bale to completely seal it from outside air, you have some very nice feed. Anything left out of that process will likely result in a wreck of some sort. Tonnage from winter rye is generally pretty good so your fifty acres will make a good sized pile of bales. I have harvested up to three ton DM per acre.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have feed ryelage baleage for many years and wrapping round bales has been discussed on here before you may want to research that. For rye we like moisture be tween 48% and 62%. I agree with others if the wrapping is done improperly the feed is completely ruined .


----------



## captaincoot (Jan 30, 2014)

Is having spliced belts a problem guys?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Nope.


----------

